# THX 7.1 Surround Speakers and Pioneer THX Home Theater Receiver



## JonathanLahey (May 3, 2009)

I have purchased a home theater system recently. I have THX supported speakers (7.1) and a Pioneer VSX1017 THX home theater reciever.

I have setup all the speakers as shown on the Dolby Pro Logic website for approx 8 feet. I have connected all speakers according to the 7.1 channel system on the back of the receiver. When watching movies from my DVD player (connected through HDMI) I only get sound from all speakers but the 2 back surround speakers.

I have never been able to get:hissyfit: these speakers to work. I have tried using the microphone setup feature available on the receiver but it shows that there are no back surround speakers connected. I have made sure all connections are correct and tight.

Can someone please explain why this would happen and how to fix the problem. I have tried using all sound variables available on the receiver such as, THX, Dolby, Extended Surround, etc.

Please help, any feedback would be appreciated.

Regards,
Jonathan :hissyfit:


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Before spending a lot of time reading their pdf file, please confirm that this is the correct receiver.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...eivers/PioneerReceivers/ci.VSX-1017TXV-K.Kuro


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Thought I'd go ahead and take a look.

In order of possibilities, first go to page 40 of the owner's manual about Manual speaker setup and be sure that you have 2 selected for the SB (surround back) channel. If it shows "none", that would explain it. 

Review page 30 and 31 about changing the default setting to SBch "ON". You might have it on "auto". The problem there is probably that there isn't much 7.1 channel content available. This change would generate the back channels from 5.1 encoded material.

If that doesn't work, go over the diagnostics starting on page 62.


----------



## JonathanLahey (May 3, 2009)

Hi JimP,

Thanks for the reply.

Just to clarify something that I had no idea about, The DVD That I'm watching may not be encoded to use 7.1 surround sound? This may be the case.

I have checked out the system and changed the speaker setup the use SB small x2. I still have not seen all speakers light up during movie play. 

Do you by any chance know a movie that is encoded in 7.1. Would a Blue Ray or any Blue Ray movie be encoded in 7.1.

Thanks for your help, it is much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I'll have to go through my DVDs to see which ones are encoded for a descrete 7.1.

Have you tried changing the settings from page 30 and 31 so that your system would generate a surround back channel from the side surrounds?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The is not one DVD that has 7.1 encoded audio. There are several that have DTS EX with 6.1 audio. if you are looking for 7.1 audio you will find a small number of Bluray movies that will have DTS MA or Tru HD 7.1 audio but in order to take advantage of that your receiver must be able to accept HDMI or multi channel analog inputs.
If your using coax or optical for audio 5.1/6.1 is the best you will get. The receiver if capable will take the 5.1 audio and matrix the rear channels.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Tony,

Isn't DD-EX discrete 7.1?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

With Pioneer recievers you need to have the PLIIx on to matrix the rear surrounds in DD and it is EX when useing DTS. So when you hit the button on the front of the reciever marked SBch processing to ON it should do this automatically. It should lite up and say DDPLIIx or DTS-ES.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JimP said:


> Tony,
> 
> Isn't DD-EX discrete 7.1?


No, it is only 6.1


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

As Tony posted, although there may not be any true 7.1 DVDs available, the receiver should matrix it (fake it) and you should at least hear sound coming from the rear speakers.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

But DD-EX with a 7.1 speaker configuration does output a discrete mono signal from the two rear speakers from content encoded DD-EX.


http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby_ex.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JimP said:


> But DD-EX with a 7.1 speaker configuration does output a discrete mono signal from the two rear speakers from content encoded DD-EX.
> 
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby_ex.html


That is correct, however it is not a discreet 7.1 mix as he asked. Make sure you have the settings in the receiver set up properly so that it knows that you have the rear channels there and that it is calibrated properly.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Make sure that the rear speakers are not set to bi-amp or zone2. Also, some DVD's can have improper ex flags but that problem is better than it used to be. A THX cenema mode for THX Select2 is the same as Ultra2 and will matrix sound to the rear channels and if you have them set to on versus auto (if this is an option, name might be different) than it should always send sound to them. I had a Pioneer VSX 1012 and the rear channels were sometimes difficult to setup with the MCACC so I think they will require some fine tuning of the level until it sounds right. It needs to be manually set for the rear speaker separation distance. I had best results using the "Center" for the MCACC versus the "Front" or other settings. For listening at a more higher moderate level in most cases I found it better to not use the MCACC at all. If you are using MCACC it will set the size of the speakers to some default settings also so those would need to be adjusted manually to 80Hz. Since you have the THX speakers it usually recommended to turn of the MCACC and set the speakers to THX. Your sub setting should also be "Plus" (I think this is the right name) to indicate the right subwoofer setting. It may be a good idea to setup the Bass Level management also manually as per in the instructions.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> No, it is only 6.1


Dolby 5.1 plus, the what ever Matrix 6.1 dts-ES is totally discrete 6.1 format.



Tommy said:


> As Tony posted, although there may not be any true 7.1 DVDs available, the receiver should matrix it (fake it) and you should at least hear sound coming from the rear speakers.


You know I did notice a strange thing with DVD a few mouths ago. I didn’t buy it since I had no interest in the film what so ever. The way it was packaged with TrueDolby on the back of the covering looked a bit dodgy. Someone must have stuck the wrong logo on the DVD.

I think the film had Oscar winner (Ben Kingsley) in it?


----------

